
Is Your Computer Stable? - david90
http://blog.codinghorror.com/is-your-computer-stable/
======
ocdtrekkie
I had a six year old Windows 7 PC running with an uptime of 335 days.

...Then, no joke, it lit on fire. Burned a couple of PCI cards, but the
motherboard is still okay!

~~~
david90
A moment of silence to your PCI cards. I don't often put my Windows PC at
uptime for more than a week...

------
theandrewbailey
Funny this comes up now. I was just cleaning malware off a laptop. I
eventually found and did the factory reset, but I decided that I had enough
when it still kept crashing hard every 5 minutes into doing something useful.

